

The Dao of Immutability - ericelliott
https://medium.com/javascript-scene/the-dao-of-immutability-9f91a70c88cd

======
humanarity
This is awesome.

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
[https://modelviewculture.com/pieces/damaged-karma-
commoditiz...](https://modelviewculture.com/pieces/damaged-karma-
commoditization-and-exploitation-of-asians-in-tech)

